
Ask HN: How Is a PM Job vs. Entrepreneur's Job vs. Venture Capitalist Job? Help! - throwaway1991in
I was until now working as a developer, and I want to make a move (For I do not think coding is my prime interest). I maybe want to make a switch to one of the roles next, I understand an experience in each of these jobs can help another to some extent. So I wanted to figure out what each job involves with respect to the skills needed, type of work, time taken and the monetary benefit in each of these cases. Please if possible run the same discussion on Twitter, so more people can participate.
======
mitak
Try PM first.

Don't start a startup unless you're really ready for it
(mentally/emotionally).

VCs are typically well connected, later in their careers, and have been
successful founders or have a strong background in finance with investing/deal
experience.

